

IETF Technical Plenary: Bitcoin and Internet-Scale Payment Systems - jobstijl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUaAcf4gLto&list=UU8dtK9njBLdFnBahHFp0eZQ

======
jobstijl
Agenda: Reporting (IAB Chair, IRTF Chair, RSE and RSOC Chair) - 20 minutes

ITAT Workshop Report, Eliot Lear -- 10 minutes

Technical Topic: Payment Systems

"Internet-Scale Payment Systems: Ecosystems & Challenges", Malcolm Pearson
(Microsoft China) -- 30 minutes

"Identity, Payments, and Bitcoin: Big Changes Ahead", Steve Kirsch (OneID) --
30 minutes

Q&A - 15 minutes

IAB Open Mic - 15 minutes

